
See how Zika infection changes a human cell - upen
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/10834.html
======
DrScump
Actual paper, free summary and full text:

[http://www.cell.com/cell-
reports/fulltext/S2211-1247(17)3017...](http://www.cell.com/cell-
reports/fulltext/S2211-1247\(17\)30179-1)

